# yugioh



## ArcticWolf (May 31, 2010)

Whats with all this new yugioh stuff like yuigoh 5D's and synchro summoning? Why has yugioh gotten so lame.


----------



## SirRob (May 31, 2010)

Yu-Gi-Oh! was always lame.[/thread]

That said I played the card game and own four videogames.


----------



## ArcticWolf (May 31, 2010)

Yu-Gi-Oh was kinda fun at first when every kid on the street had Yu-Gi-Oh cards.


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

I miss the old school Yu-gi-oh cards.

This new shit is....well shit.


----------



## TwilightV (May 31, 2010)

Hey...



CARD GAMES ON MOTORCYCLES!!! >:3


----------



## Taralack (May 31, 2010)

Pokemon TCG > Yu-Gi-Oh

I did enjoy Yu-Gi-Oh abridged though.


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> Pokemon TCG > Yu-Gi-Oh
> 
> I did enjoy Yu-Gi-Oh abridged though.



I just NOW started learning how to play the card game for Pokemon.

Had I known how to before I would've been bad ass. I had every single card along with dozens of trainer and energy cards to go with them.


----------



## ArcticWolf (May 31, 2010)

I never played the pokemon TCG. 



TwilightV said:


> Hey...
> 
> 
> 
> CARD GAMES ON MOTORCYCLES!!! >:3


 
This explains everything.


----------



## Alstor (May 31, 2010)

Yu-Gi-Oh re-exploded in my school. It's kind of funny. The people who duel at lunch now think that they're the shit. Also, the /b/-tards of my school are getting in it, too.


----------



## ArcticWolf (May 31, 2010)

I got my friend playing Yu-Gi-Oh by showing him the abridged series.  When I showed him the real show he was like "Lets go back to watching the abridged this sucks."  I had to laugh.


----------



## Werecatdawn (May 31, 2010)

Quite frankly, i dont know what you are talking about. I see yugioh everywhere. ITS EVEN IN GRANDCHASE GODDAM IT! And if you try to ignore the whole "CARD GAMES ON MOTORCYCLES" bit, you will realize all they did is add a new way to summon monsters. I think it makes it more fun actually...


----------



## Willow (May 31, 2010)

The only Yu-Gi-Oh I respect is the first series. Everything that came after the movie sucks. 

I played the card game until GX and I only own one of the games, for the GBA

But yea, new Yu-Gi-Oh stuff is laaaaame


----------



## Aleu (May 31, 2010)

WillowWulf said:


> The only Yu-Gi-Oh I respect is the first series. Everything that came after the movie sucks.
> 
> I played the card game until GX and I only own one of the games, for the GBA
> 
> But yea, new Yu-Gi-Oh stuff is laaaaame



The movie was hilarious.

I'm pissed that i have to rebuild my deck though. I lost all my cards >=[


----------



## Silver Dragon (Jun 1, 2010)

AleutheWolf said:


> I'm pissed that i have to rebuild my deck though. I lost all my cards >=[



I had 4 decks stolen, so I pretty much gave up Yu-Gi-Oh for MTG.

Still have an Archfiend deck though.


----------



## Tao (Jun 1, 2010)

I have my old cards. I quit the Yugioh League because no one could beat me =D

I also played Yugioh: Duel of the Roses for PS2 and I wish I still had it.


----------



## elcoyote (Jun 1, 2010)

I've just recently started to play the Yu-Gi-Oh! Eternal Duelist Soul game for the Gameboy Advanced again. Yugioh definitely had the most structured card game out of all the shows that featured trading cards, like Pokemon and Digimon. But, I guess since the entire show was based on the card game, it would make sense that they would have some rules established, even though they pulled random rules out of their asses in the show just so Yugi would suck less.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 1, 2010)

I've never played the card game, but I used to watch the show until that Drake faget showed up and ruined it for everyone forever. U:<

HOW 'BOUT THEM BEYBLADEZ?


----------



## Wreth (Jun 1, 2010)

Pokemon will always be better.


----------



## elcoyote (Jun 1, 2010)

Zoopedia said:


> Pokemon will always be better.


So you mean to say that the show about a teenage kid wandering the world to capture and train wild animals to fight for him is better than the show of about half a dozen teenage kids trying to recover their grandfather's soul from a man by beating him in a trading card game and then later attempt to save the world by collecting the ancient Egyptian cards of the same trading card game? Hmm... Interesting.


----------



## Siddy (Jun 2, 2010)

Like WillowWulf said, it was only good for the first series. Then they started adding to much weird stuff that i started not to like till i stop watching and playing altogether.

But there is going to be a new yuigoh game coming on xbox arcade that looks really good.


----------



## Ojikori (Jun 2, 2010)

Man I still play from time to time with a few friends and I plan to go to regionals this year as well.

It's still fun for me. I run a Dark world deck.

However the series lost me at motorcycles...like others have said.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jun 2, 2010)

I love it how you have to jump hoops and pretty much bend over backwards to do something similar to Monster Reborn.


----------



## Ojikori (Jun 2, 2010)

Shark_the_raptor said:


> I love it how you have to jump hoops and pretty much bend over backwards to do something similar to Monster Reborn.



Yep...it sucks


----------



## 8-bit (Jun 2, 2010)

Abridged > any other part of the series.

/thread


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 2, 2010)

8-bit said:


> Abridged > any other part of the series.
> 
> /thread



"It's just a card game and I shouldn't be in the hospital at all."


----------



## Garrus (Jun 3, 2010)

My college currently has this one section of the social area for the rejects, strange people, druggies and nerds which is called Mordor by the rest of the college. They all play Yu Gi Oh card games for hours. Is interesting to watch actually.


----------



## Fallenmink (Jun 3, 2010)

Garrus said:


> My college currently has this one section of the social area for the rejects, strange people, druggies and nerds which is called Mordor by the rest of the college. They all play Yu Gi Oh card games for hours. Is interesting to watch actually.




You'd think for something called 'Mordor' they'd be playing Magic.

Oh, and, Magic > Pokemon TCG > Yugioh TCG. Elves and dragons beat out lame anime shit any day.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 3, 2010)

elcoyote said:


> So you mean to say that the show about a teenage kid wandering the world to capture and train wild animals to fight for him is better than the show of about half a dozen teenage kids trying to recover their grandfather's soul from a man by beating him in a trading card game and then later attempt to save the world by collecting the ancient Egyptian cards of the same trading card game? Hmm... Interesting.




Wild animals that SHOOT LASER BEAMS FROM THEIR MOUTHS

And yes the show sucks, but everything else about pokemon is awesome.


----------



## Garrus (Jun 3, 2010)

Fallenmink said:


> You'd think for something called 'Mordor' they'd be playing Magic.
> 
> Oh, and, Magic > Pokemon TCG > Yugioh TCG. Elves and dragons beat out lame anime shit any day.



Nah that stuff's too complicated for most of them lol, either that or they do actually watch the show and are a fan of Yu Gi Oh too much to be a fan of any other card game. This is Mordor, usually most of the people who go in are so shocked they have no comment lol.


----------



## slydude851 (Jun 3, 2010)

I forgot it existed lol too much Modern Warfare probably


----------



## haynari (Jun 5, 2010)

I prefer magic the gathering tcg over any card game out there, but i am still an avid yu-gi-oh and pokemon player. my yu-gi-oh deck is very weird but works quite well. i use a deck that combos to exodia (this whole deck is legal in official tournaments too). it negates everything and stalls the hell out of the other deck while excellerating itself into drawing multiple cards and fixing draws to pull the forbidden one. the side-deck for it is composed of cards that stop things that run over the deck so it hasn't lost since i modded it last.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 5, 2010)

Garrus said:


> My college currently has this one section of the social area for the rejects, strange people, druggies and nerds which is called Mordor by the rest of the college. They all play Yu Gi Oh card games for hours. Is interesting to watch actually.



My high school had one of these!

You weren't meant to be inside the school buildings during lunch, but if you somehow found it, there was a room set out with snacks and drinks where everyone played with Beyblades.


----------



## Ikrit (Jun 5, 2010)

yugioh is a about saveing the world with a children's card game


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 5, 2010)

lazyredhead said:


> yugioh is a about saveing the world with a children's card game



Pokemon is a about saving the world with children's pets.

Beyblade is a about saving the world with a children's Dreidel game.

Batman is a about saving the world with a child sidekick.


----------



## Fallenmink (Jun 5, 2010)

Harebelle said:


> Pokemon is a about saving the world with children's pets.
> 
> Beyblade is a about saving the world with a children's Dreidel game.
> 
> Batman is a about saving the world with a child sidekick.




Got any comments for Magic? No, didn't think so. Why? Because it's about wizards traveling through multiple dimensions, fighting with fucking dragons and other awesome creatures. 




> *Nah that stuff's too complicated for most of them* lol, either that or they do actually watch the show and are a *fan of Yu Gi Oh *too much to be a fan of any other card game.



Euthanize them.


----------



## Ojikori (Jun 6, 2010)

haynari said:


> I prefer magic the gathering tcg over any card game out there, but i am still an avid yu-gi-oh and pokemon player. my yu-gi-oh deck is very weird but works quite well. i use a deck that combos to exodia (this whole deck is legal in official tournaments too). it negates everything and stalls the hell out of the other deck while excellerating itself into drawing multiple cards and fixing draws to pull the forbidden one. the side-deck for it is composed of cards that stop things that run over the deck so it hasn't lost since i modded it last.



You'd hate my deck then...It's a dark world deck. They love to swarm the field and quickly at that.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jun 6, 2010)

I have a field control deck. It's really annoying to anybody that faces me. Both metagamed decks, and casual decks.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 6, 2010)

I never bothered to keep up with those evolving card games like Magic and Yu-Gi-Oh. 

Even if you can still kick someone's ass with a mediocre deck in Magic, it's harder to get into after leaving for several years. I know for a fact that half of my old Yu-gi-Oh deck is banned by most people. (I have both Envoys, Harpy's Feather duster, and Sinister Serpent in there.) 

What I always wondered was why a starter deck included Gryphon Wing. Yeah, evil trap card, but why put a highly specific trap card in a starter deck? When that deck was released...How many people actually *HAD* Harpy's Feather duster? o-o


----------



## locrospy (Jun 9, 2010)

Aww it'S sad how it deteriorated in motorcycle-dueling-mumbojobo shizzle...but in 2000 it was nice! Exept for the 5 episode long duels... But the original stuff doesn't suck THAT much...


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jun 9, 2010)

locrospy said:


> Aww it'S sad how it deteriorated in motorcycle-dueling-mumbojobo shizzle...but in 2000 it was nice! Exept for the 5 episode long duels... But the original stuff doesn't suck THAT much...


 
Have you only seen *one* episode of 5D? Supposedly the duels don't even take 5 episodes.


----------

